# 2012 Hedgehog Summer Picture Contest



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A hedgehog summer is a photo contest for hedgehogs, pictures should 
be of a summery theme with at least one hedgehog in it. No photoshop 
please!

We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote but a panel of 
judges from the USA, UK and Canada will make the final decision to prevent 
cheating. Pictures can be sent to [email protected] 
When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hogs name. One entry per household. Deadline for submitting pictures is August 7th and the winners will be 
declared on August 15th.

1st place will get choice of a Carolina Storm Wheel or Storm Bucket Wheel with free shipping, 2nd and 3rd place gets choice of wheel but must pay for shipping. Everyone who enters will get a $5 discount off any wheel they choose to buy.

This contest will be held on my website http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Exciting news Larry!

I wonder if I Annie will let me dress her up....


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

zorropirate said:


> Exciting news Larry!
> 
> I wonder if I Annie will let me dress her up....


 I hope she does!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Spaced this part  
the poll will start August 7th and end on the 14th. The polls will decide the top 20, and a panel of judges from the USA, UK and Canada will make the final decision to prevent cheating.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Think outside the box, does not have to be a pic in the grass to be summery


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Hooray! I've been waiting for another photo contest - one of these times I WILL win, haha


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been hoping for another contest so I will get to see all of the wonderful pictures! The prizes are very generous of you Larry. It is so kind of you to start the contest and provide such fabulous prizes!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

8 entries the first day  keep them coming! Picture does not have to be of a hedgie in the grass to be summery, being creative gives you the best chance to win.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, I was not creative at all. Oh well! All the pictures are adorable so far!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bump


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Got 11 pics so far, keep em coming!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

13 pics so far! Keep them coming!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Send them hedgehog pics to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

AHAHAAAA Snowberry is too perfect with her little buddy! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You could win a hedgehog wheel, just share your hog's picture with us!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 20!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 26 pictures! Would love 26 more, still have a week till the deadline!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Please share your hedgehog with us all in our summer contest! The top three will win a wheel!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We have 30 entries so far!  Hoping for 50 so lets get them pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

35 entries so far! Keep them coming!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bump


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We have 39 entries so far! Hoping for at least 50 so lets get them hedgehog pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We are up to 46 entires!  Just got another very good one, check it out!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## Pawlove (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh my I see some very creative photos


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 48!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 52! :mrgreen: Still time to get them pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I really hope I have a chance to enter with Quinnlee  Trouble is its been raining since I brought her home! Hopefully tomorrow afternoon is clear so I can take her outside for some pretty photos. Otherwise you'll get the frowny side of Florida summer weather


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Can't wait to cast my vote in the poll! It's going to be a very difficult decision!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 60! :mrgreen: Keep em coming!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The Deadline to enter pics has been moved back till August 12th at Noon EST, that's when the polls will open also.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi since my photo turned out blurry can I re-submit it, now that the dead line was moved back?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Midevalmiss said:


> Hi since my photo turned out blurry can I re-submit it, now that the dead line was moved back?


 sure


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you!!! Now lets see if she will be such a good girl agen...... Storm fell asleep in that flower last night DURING the photo shoot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 68! That beat late years total! :mrgreen: Will be accepting pics till August 12th at Noon EST.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 69!  Check all the great pics here http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

SWEET!! Hopefully I'll be able to get some photo's on Saturday! I can't find my camera, and my mom is flying up this weekend... since I am sure she won't mind if I use her birthday present to take pictures... afterall I was such a good daughter to buy her a real camera. hahaha.

 

I am sure she won't look at me funny when I snatch it away for photo's the moment she unwraps it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Still accepting pics, send them to [email protected]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 70! Will be accepting pics till August 12th at Noon EST.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html
Up to 72! Will be accepting pics till August 12th at Noon EST


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Voting has begun!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Don't fotget to vote  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Man, that was a hard decision! So many adorable hedgies!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love browsing through the hedgie photos <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Vote for your favorite!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The poll closes at noon est time tomorrow, vote now if you have not already!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The winners have been posted! Thanks to all that entered!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners! Congratulations to everyone! I have enjoyed every single picture of your beautiful hedgies and your creativity in the contest. As always, thank you Larry for your generosity in sponsoring the contest and the fabulous gifts. Thanks to the judges for your time and for such a difficult decision.


----------

